# Anyone just using a dry bag for seat bag?



## CarlS (Feb 25, 2008)

I read somewhere someone had been using just a 10L dry bag with the clip wrapped around the post and then a strap under the seat. No fancy harness setup. Only problem, he was having some leg rub on the bag. 

I think I am going to try this if I can find a skinny dia. dry bag and I was wondering if anyone else has tried this without leg rub issues.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually was all set to use a 20L dry bag under the seat for my first trip. Did a fair amount of experimentation and shakedown riding and didn't think I'd have any issues. Leg rub was noticeable but didn't bother me, even with an offset post.

I actually never used this setup on a trip because I found a good deal on a Revelate bag.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

You may have to line the bag with maybe cardboard (coraplast) or plastic sheet to keep the rear from sagging, but shouldn't be hard. I typically just lash it to my handlebars, though. Then I got a Rev Design, and it's well worth the cash.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw a Divide racer with a rig like you mention. He actually had thin webbing straps going over top of the saddle, it looked like the idea was to eliminate the wag. The bag was impressively huge.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

She&I said:


> He actually had thin webbing straps going over top of the saddle,


Yikes! I wouldn't want to ride sitting on a couple straps for 2000+ miles.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

My wife, a friend and I have used the Revelate Terrapin & dry bag for one trip so far.
Worked fine.

https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Seat-Bags/Terrapin
https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Seat-Bags/TerrapinDrybag


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I had good success with strapping two smaller bags under the seat. It is difficult to see how they are attached in these images but each bag is strapped to the seat rails and also connected to the seatpost. They have a little carry handle on the bottom so I just ran a section of velcro through it and around the post.

The setup was very stable. Because each bag is fairly low volume, they are not that wide and so I had not leg rub issues at all (see third pic taken between my legs looking back)

One of these bags is silnylon and the other not. I had no worries about rain on this trip so waterproofing was not an issue. But you could get small dry bags or two silnylon bags.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

vikb said:


> Yikes! I wouldn't want to ride sitting on a couple straps for 2000+ miles.


Hehe, me either, but I reckon he had it worked out. Then again, he looked to be a DNF. (In fairness, they were dropping like flies from the weather at that point.)

wahday, dig the improvision! TFPU.


----------



## CarlS (Feb 25, 2008)

wahday said:


> I had good success with strapping two smaller bags under the seat. It is difficult to see how they are attached in these images but each bag is strapped to the seat rails and also connected to the seatpost. They have a little carry handle on the bottom so I just ran a section of velcro through it and around the post.
> 
> The setup was very stable. Because each bag is fairly low volume, they are not that wide and so I had not leg rub issues at all (see third pic taken between my legs looking back)
> 
> One of these bags is silnylon and the other not. I had no worries about rain on this trip so waterproofing was not an issue. But you could get small dry bags or two silnylon bags.


Thanks. That is along with what I was thinking. and thanks for the pics.

Sure would be nice if there were some drysacks in a long narrow option offering out there. Most of the bags in 10L +are fairly wide. would be nice to see something around 5x15" or 6x20" a long skinny tube bag.

I'm just looking for something as a temporary use for now. I'm sure I will upgrade later when I have more cash to a revelate or PR. I really like the porcelainrocket fusion design with rails but the new one at $185 is pretty darn expensive


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

There's this:

https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-tapered

The intention is to be used inside a saddlebag, but it can be used on it's own. It even comes with the straps for it


----------



## CarlS (Feb 25, 2008)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> There's this:
> 
> https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-tapered
> 
> The intention is to be used inside a saddlebag, but it can be used on it's own. It even comes with the straps for it


I really like that Alpkit but wish it was easier to order to United States. Having some trouble making an order online, says it doesn't recognize my address. They need a website converter for US dollar and shipping


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a shame. 
We are finally starting to have some bikepacking bag options here in EU.

I received that Aplkit Airlok Xtra Tapered some days ago. I'm saving it to fit it inside a saddlebag I have on order (Bikepack.eu) but it's tempting to use it on it's own, the fabric is surprisingly thick and well made. The 2 included straps are a very nice touch


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

CarlS said:


> Thanks. That is along with what I was thinking. and thanks for the pics.
> 
> Sure would be nice if there were some drysacks in a long narrow option offering out there. Most of the bags in 10L +are fairly wide. would be nice to see something around 5x15" or 6x20" a long skinny tube bag.
> 
> I'm just looking for something as a temporary use for now. I'm sure I will upgrade later when I have more cash to a revelate or PR. I really like the porcelainrocket fusion design with rails but the new one at $185 is pretty darn expensive


You are right about the dimensions of most dry bags not being well adapted for this use.

I eventually did buy a seat bag. I bought it from "Mike" at UralTours in Russia (via e-bay). $45 plus some shipping which i felt was worth the gamble as I had seen some positive reviews. Took a long time to arrive and the production quality is decent. Design is so-so but does the job. PR bags and their ilk are in another league.


----------



## yukonfatbike (Nov 28, 2010)

some of the dry bags made specifically for kayaks work well, just need some additional support via straps.


----------

